# My Shrimp Pics...



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

I just thought I'd share some of my recent cherry shrimp pics:

































I also have quite a few Crystal Reds in the tank:

















The tanks is a 46g bow front that was given to my by a friend. There are roughly 400 cherry shrimp and 125 crystal reds in the tank now.

The substrate is Eco-Complete.

The plants are najas grass, jave moss, taiwan moss, jave fern, apons, and crypts.

I keep the water at 78F and the PH is around 7.6.

I only run air driven sponge filters and change 25% of the water weekly.

I've had very good luck with breeding them and my shrimp have great coloration. They are feed HBH Algae Wafers and HBH Crab & Lobster Bites.


----------



## dancer (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow what a heaven for shrimps! Those cherries must breeding like mad, I guessing there are more than 400. 
Your CRS looks very high grade, do you they breed well with PH 7.6?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice brightly colored shrimp -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

dancer said:


> Wow what a heaven for shrimps! Those cherries must breeding like mad, I guessing there are more than 400.
> Your CRS looks very high grade, do you they breed well with PH 7.6?


Yeah, my shrimp seen to really enjoy the tank setup and they do breed like crazy. There probably are more than 400 shrimp in the tank at this point but I sell a lot so I never really know the exact shrimp count.

My crystal reds have been breeding pretty steadily for the past few months. I have close to 75 babies at this point. I initially tried to keep them in a 5g tank but they did not reproduce at all. I moved them to a 20g tank and they started to crank out babies like crazy. I'm hoping that continues in my 46g tank. I imported a bunch of high grade crystals from Singapore last week so I'm planning to breed them this winter.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Gorgeous looking shrimps, thanks for posting and sharing.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice shrimp...what camera are you using?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow, that's a lot of shrimp!...Nice tank for breeding also.


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice pictures! I bought some cherry shrimp from you and mine are doing great and breeding like crazy in a 50 gallon. If you have any crystals for sale, let me know. I take it they don't interbreed.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

No, Cherrys and Crystals do not interbreed/breed.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, nice pics!

I guess that sort of challenges the theory about Crystal Reds not breeding in temps above 76°.


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

milalic said:


> Nice shrimp...what camera are you using?


Thanks!

The camera is an older Sony DSC-S75 Digicam. I'm pretty terrible with it.


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

JanS said:


> Wow, nice pics!
> 
> I guess that sort of challenges the theory about Crystal Reds not breeding in temps above 76°.


Thanks!

Yeah, I've had my tank consistently at 78F and my Crystal Red breed like crazy.


----------



## dancer (Oct 17, 2005)

Did you measure for nitrate? I am just wondering if nitrate can kill CRS or not.


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

dancer said:


> Did you measure for nitrate? I am just wondering if nitrate can kill CRS or not.


My nitrates are very very low b/c I keep a lot of fast growning plants in the tank. High nitrates are deadly to all shrimp.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey, 

Do you find that your male Cherry Shrimp are significantly lighter than your females? If so, do you think that has hurt the coloration of the offspring?

When you are ready to sell some Crystal Reds, let me know 

Ben


----------



## Justikanz (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice... How'd get the Cherries so red? Mine are rather pinkish with the translucent background and red stripes with only 1 red female...


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Cherries will get much redder as they get older. I have two in my tank that are probably reaching the end of their life cycle that are blood red.


----------



## Justikanz (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh... That's not too good, is it... ;p... Turning the colour we desire only when they are too old...

Would diet make them turn red earlier?


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

JanS said:


> Wow, nice pics!
> 
> I guess that sort of challenges the theory about Crystal Reds not breeding in temps above 76°.


They will have a problem to breed at 82F or above. 76F is a perfect temperature for them, they show best color at 72F.

Just dont let temperature goes above 82F for long term, eggs carrying female will die easily in this temperature. And the chance of them carry eggs and full color is low.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

How much do shrimp like these go for? I particularly like the red/white ones......is one kind better than the other at controling algae?


----------



## Justikanz (Nov 4, 2005)

Those red and white ones are Crystal Red Shrimps (CRS), think they originate from Japan. In Singapore, the Grade A ones can cost ~S$20-50 per shrimp (That would US$11.80-29.40). Grade S would be S$50 or more. Then there are Grade SS ones... 

Cherry shrimps (those reddish ones) are cheaper... They go like S$1 (~US$0.60) per shrimp.... 

I would like to find out how much they are selling for in the States...


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

You can get the red ones here in the US easliy on Aquabid. I bought some from VinneyMac once with good service. He sends very tiny ones, but the younger shrimp adapt to new tanks better than older ones. So this is a good thing.


Ben


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

Justikanz said:


> Those red and white ones are Crystal Red Shrimps (CRS), think they originate from Japan. In Singapore, the Grade A ones can cost ~S$20-50 per shrimp (That would US$11.80-29.40). Grade S would be S$50 or more. Then there are Grade SS ones...
> 
> Cherry shrimps (those reddish ones) are cheaper... They go like S$1 (~US$0.60) per shrimp....
> 
> I would like to find out how much they are selling for in the States...


Yes, the red and white ones are crystal red shrimp. They vary in quality. Unfortunately, most of the ones available in the US are low quality and do not display distinct red and white banding. The low quality ones are usually selling for $5-$7 each.

The high grade crystal reds are usually from Asia and go from $15-$30 each.

The majority of the shrimp in my pics are Cherry Reds. They are readily available and should be around $2-$4 from most vendors. I sell mine for $.75 each.


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

Ben Belton said:


> You can get the red ones here in the US easliy on Aquabid. I bought some from VinneyMac once with good service. He sends very tiny ones, but the younger shrimp adapt to new tanks better than older ones. So this is a good thing.
> 
> Ben


Thanks for the endorsement. I do sell my extras through out the year. I always ship younger shrimp because they adapt to new conditions a lot better than the mature adults. The young shrimp I sell are usually 6-8 weeks old and reach sexual maturity in 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Justikanz (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow... Seems like it is cheaper to get CRS in the States... 

Thanks for the info, vinnymac...


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I saw Crystal Reds in Japan for about 1000 Yen which is a little less than $10, but once you paid for shipping, I'm sure they would be back close to the higher prices. 

There was a good auction for some one aquabid recently. I think vinnymac won it. If I had a place to put them, I would have beat him 

Ben


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

vinnymac said:


> Thanks for the endorsement.


hehehe.... Sure, I get first dibs on CRS when you have them.


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

JerseyScape said:


> How much do shrimp like these go for? I particularly like the red/white ones......is one kind better than the other at controling algae?


They are not use for algae control in the tank of many hobbyits, they are usually fed with specialised food to bring out full color of red and white.


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

Ben Belton said:


> There was a good auction for some one aquabid recently. I think vinnymac won it. If I had a place to put them, I would have beat him
> 
> Ben


That wasn't me. I get mine from mossman.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

vinnymac said:


> That wasn't me. I get mine from mossman.


Who is mossman? Does he have more for sale?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Ben Belton said:


> hehehe.... Sure, I get first dibs on CRS when you have them.


I get second dibs... Just because... I really want some


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

Gumby said:


> I get second dibs... Just because... I really want some


30 more days and I will have some large enough to ship.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey, I get third dibs then ... will PM you ... hehehehehe


----------

